# Trying To Pick A Date For A Trip



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I know you guys don't like this question, but I am going to ask it. I know the best plan for planning a snow goose trip is not planning at all. You want to be able to leave at a moments notice and hunt when the birds are migrating, since it depends so much on the weather. Well, I am in college, so I can easily take off school whenever I want to do some hunting. But I have friends that have full time jobs that are supposed to give like a 2 week notice before they take time off. That makes it hard to try to plan a trip. I have spring break from March 11-20. I would like to possibly get a trip planned in that time period for N. Dakota. In order for my friends to get off work during that time, they would have to put a notice in soon. I am asking if anyone could give their thoughts about hunting opportunities in N. Dakota during this time period taking into account the migration so far this year, the migration other years, the weather forecast, gut instinct, and anything else. I know it is a really hard question to answer, but any thoughts are appreciated. If you think a later date may be a better time to go, please say so.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

last year we went on our first hunt on march 12. and the migration was early last year. it is possible that there will be birds here during your time frame but time will tell with the weather. som parts of nodak don't have very much snow and a couple warm days could melt it and the birds could be here. i hate to say it but your in a tough situation. if it was me i would plan on comming and hopefully finding some birds. but don't base your decision on my thoughts. there's a lot of winter that can still happen. good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

It is tough to say right now. We have about 4-5 inches of snow on the ground and it was 5 degrees last night. It is going to be below normal temps all week. I would say your best bet is no sooner than the third week in March. You just need to watch the weather, things can change in a hurry. Good luck.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I'd say plan it that week. Worst case scenario you end up in South Dakota and that's not a bad thing.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

South Dakota is way better in my mind anyways. :wink: 
Due to all of the migration routes joining together in one area.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

You can pick a date for a trip, that's not a problem. You just can't pick a location. Take your time off for that week and then go to where the birds are. I just don't understand why some guys feel the need to have a date and location picked out months in advance when there's no way to know where the geese are going to be at that time.


----------



## gaddy getter (Dec 2, 2003)

IMHO......Looking at the weather forcast, snow line, and the fact the birds are already pilling into SD.......There should be plenty of birds in ND by then.....especially by the end of that week :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Awww come on gaddy, you don't really believe forcasts do you? :lol: j/k

I would say that week should be fine for numbers, but I'd say 50/50 whether or not you're in ND or SD.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Thanks for the replys. I see what you mean about picking a time, not a spot. I just like North Dakota alot. It looks like it may be too soon to go to ND during the dates I picked. Will birds still be around in late March/ the first weekend in April?


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

I would say late March and early April could be good for central and northern North Dakota. Last year we had our last hunt the last week in April. There wasn't a ton of geese but the ones we found weren't being hunted. If i had to guess southern North Dakota will start to see decent numbers in about two weeks, with all of the North Dakota wetlands still ice packed as of now. Just my .02


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I think I would like Carmen Electra for a date if it were me!!! :lol:


----------



## birddog131 (Oct 28, 2004)

I'm with Buckseye: I thought we were picking a date: Jennifer Aniston for me  
For Snowgoose hunting however, I would say you just have to plan and go: Either you get lucky or you don't unless you have the time to leave at a moments notice.
Anyone has any last minute "run and gun" ideas...tell them to email you the day before they are going, and join them: That is my plan for the season. If anyone needs a hunting partner, email me at a days notice and I am in! :beer: I'll buy the rounds after the hunt! I just want to get into some shooting! Guess from what I have learned, you really have to be flexible......


----------

